
The Kinect is dead - aaronbrethorst
http://www.polygon.com/2015/6/15/8785505/the-kinect-is-dead
======
bsaul
I've never tried a kinect, and the article doesn't provide a clue as to why
abandonning it is a good thing. What's wrong with it ?

